# Random Orbital Sander?



## mski (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi, I'm looking for a Random Orbital Sander, any favorites or suggestions on what type or brand?
Mark


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Fine Woodworking Recommends the Bosch 1295DK ($80) or the Klingspore KA1893 ($70). They both appear to be the same sander with different branding.


----------



## cckeele (Oct 19, 2007)

Festool has a really cool one that is dustless with the mobile base connected. It just has a hefty price tag with it but it really does an awesome job with 2 modes and the jetstream to vacuum up all that saw dust.
http://festoolusa.com/ProductDetails.aspx?id=7&prodid=571594


----------



## cckeele (Oct 19, 2007)

almost forgot if your looking for a bargain on an orbital than try the dewalt. I think it still runs for $49..Works great too. a lil bit noisy though


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

If you're looking for 1/4 sheet, I like the Ridgid R2500. I have two of them. I've owned (read: ruined) a few others. The R2500 does a fine job of sanding and is reasonably priced, but what I really like is the dust pickup - it really works! I don't see it in the LumberJocks store, but it's reasonably priced at the borg. Whatever you decide, be sure you get one with a sealed switch.


----------



## mski (Jul 3, 2007)

I have a 1/4 sheet Makita, need something more aggressive, I'll look at the Bosch, I saw the Festool video, it's probably a good investment but way out of my $ range, I entered two of thier contests.
Thanks all


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

I keep dreaming about the Bosch…the only drawback I can see is the dust collection system uses replaceable filters in stand-alone mode. But you can buy an add-on for connection to a vacuum source. maybe Christmas…


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

My favorite random orbit sander is actually a flat metal rectangle called a hand scraper. Here's how the story goes…

I refinished an oak dining table for a friend. I did a ton of research on sanders and a good article in a magazine recommended Makita after various tests. So I bought it and loved it. It seemed efficient and smooth. I spent countless hours sanding the table and gradually stepped down my paper grits finer and finer. It looked perfect! So I applied the stain and suddenly all the little swirling sanding circles popped right out. I was horrified. So I started over and sanded the whole thing again, being even more careful…. Consistent pressure, don't force it, slow smooth strokes over the surface, gradually step down grits…. Same results.

I had bought a scraper but never used it. I gave it a try and it took me about fifteen minutes to scrape the entire table. It was absolutely perfect, and way smother than even the 360 grit sandpaper had produced. And guess what, no dust, no mask, no vibration-numbed hands, and no noise from the shop vac either.

I do like my Makita but it sits on the shelf a lot these days. so if you haven't bought one yet, try spending $12 on a good quality scraper (and learn how to correctly use it) before you spend $150 on a sander.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

I have the Dewalt. Now, I haven't used any other brand so I can't compare, but I really like it.


----------



## mski (Jul 3, 2007)

I have a cheap shave hook I bought for scraping glue and on small parts I've used it to smooth small imperfections and was surprised how well it did, maybe I'll try a larger scraper,
Still need a sander and a dust collection port I think is going to be a must!
Mark


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Festool and Bosch are both excellent….........the rest, IMHO arent worth it. Like Blake says…...a cabinet scraper is way faster, does a nicer job and doesnt run up the hydro bill or the dust. I'm always so surpirsed to work in a professional cabinet/furniture shop and not one of workers has a scraper.

That said I am always suspect of the words "Random orbital", especially the "random" part. They seem to leave very distictive marks, swirls that all look *exactly* the same which in my opinion doesnt mean "random". More like a consistant vibrator….....

I dont know if you have compressed air but if you do, and if it can crank out about 18 to 20 cfm, then I highly recommnd a pneumatic random orbital. They are night and day compared to the electric ones, faster, easier to feather, can be used aggresively and do a far better job.

Good Luck


----------



## pappy (Oct 10, 2007)

I have the Ryobi variable speed model that runs about $50. Have had no issues with actual performance or results, and the little dust collection bag works well as long as you empty it often so the cloth doesn't become clogged.


----------



## gbvinc (Aug 6, 2007)

I would check out the Ridgid 6" random orbital. Have used them quite a bit and have no complaints at all with performance and dust collection.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

I have a Porter-Cable and a DeWalt. They both do well. I also use scrapers but most of the time I need to get some production out.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

I have a DeWalt and like it. But I have had the same problems as Blake. Having just discovered card scrapers I'm going to give those a try on my next project. I just finished a cherry blanket chest and while I'm very happy with the construction, am unhappy with the finish as I can see swirl marks that after several attempts I could not get out. So I "settled" for what I had. Now I'm thinking of going back and redoing the finish using a scraper first. Just not sure if I want to tackle the big job again.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

More info on scraper

http://www.taunton.com/finewoodworking/pages/w00007.asp

Links to the scrapers that woodcraft sells

http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=20021

http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=20022

Burnisher

http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?FamilyID=262&cs=5809

You will also need a mill file

And for those of you who like videos…. A new video from Chris Schwarz

http://www.craftsmanstudio.com/html_p/AV18-D.htm


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

There are lots of opinions on how to use a scraper. The burnisher costs more than the scraper. But a hardened steel drill bit will work fine. I don't burnish, however, I found it is quicker to just file the edge flat and go right back to work. It cuts just fine without the fancy rolled edge. You must file every few minutes but it only takes ten seconds.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Wow-- you guys probably just answered my questions I just posted. Wayne - I'll look at those links tonight.

A good friend of mine who knows more about fixing people's bodies than woodworking went to Woodcraft 4 or 5 years ago and bought me a bunch of stuff that "looked nice" for Christmas. (Yes, she's a good friend to have, although has more money then sense - but I'm not complaining! She's married now and her hubby gets all these gifts now. :-( ) I'm sure the Woodcraft folks were laughing behind her back--they made a pretty good sale. Anyway, one of those things was a burnisher. It has set on my shelf since then. I never really knew what it was until I decided to get into hand tools.


----------



## mski (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks All,
That was a very good article about scrapers, for $14 I am going to add it to my tool chest.
I'm going to go looking at sanders tomorrow, 
thanks again for the info
Mark


----------



## Fingersleft (Sep 25, 2007)

Here's another vote for the DeWalt ROS. Very functional and the dust bag actually collects dust! And cheap enough so that if it breaks - and it hasn't - it's no great tragedy. I've used DeWalt tools for years and never had any problems. Never even bought replacement batteries for the cordless drills. Are there better brands? Probably. Certainly there are more expensive brands.


----------



## USCJeff (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm with Wayne, but I think he meant Bosch 1295 DVS ($80), not Bosch DK. It was a tie with the Klingspor for best overall and was rated best value as well. I bought mine based on the review from Taunton / Fine Woodworking. Had it about 6 months and love it. If you don't use the factory dust collection and choose to hook it up to a vacuum, it will most likely require an adapter or tweaking. I cut up a empty 2-liter Diet Coke bottle and used some duct tape to change the shape of the hook up. Problem solved.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm using a Porter Cable 5" with hook and loop disks and a small selection of scrapers. There's an old B&D 1/4 sheet orbital that I've repaired several times, but hang on to it for…who knows why? I did use it though the other day, clamping it into the bench vise.
The best advise I could offer is that cabinet scrapers can do a fantastic job but if you want sandpaper, definately go with hook and loop.


----------



## Max (Sep 13, 2006)

I also have two of the Porter Cable 5" ROS with hook and loop. One of them is a vairable speed and the other a fixed speed. I have had no problem with either one and they both work very well.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I have two Porter Cable's both with hook and loop. Whatever you do get hook and loop. It's so easy to change paper and reuse it.

One of my PC's has 5 holes and the other 8. I have used the 5 hole one so much I wore out the hooks and had to get another pad at Lowe's. I have been using it for at least 7 years with no problem.


----------



## jude (Aug 3, 2007)

I bought a reconditioned Porter Cable from Toolking.com for $50. I really like it ~ it's smooth, quiet and easy to use and also has it's own little dust collection port. The paper changes out as easy as velcro.


----------



## TheSteve (Feb 10, 2008)

i currently have a PC 5" hook and loop and im getting pretty bad swirl marks…. looks like small ribbons right? its alot worse on soft woods but its present on all of them… is there a tune up method? can power supply be an issue? replace the pad? i just finished 2 tables just to see them riddled with swirls after stained…. it really just took the life right out of me =(


----------



## mski (Jul 3, 2007)

I finally got a Festool 5", it is unbeliveable for finish and *dust collection*, you do however have to use a certain technique and proceedure for swirl free finish. 
I know scapers, yada yada yada, there are alot of times a scraper is not the best tool. (try finishing a end grain chopping board with one).
Follow these rules in this link and any *GOOD *ROS will produce a museum quality finish!!!!!

http://www.festoolusa.com/Web_files/swirl_marks_tips.pdf

What I have found through scientific experiment WAS; (I had a lab coat on)
1 DO!! move the sander SLOWLY!!! across the work piece, if you think your going too slow SLOW DOWN!!
2 DO!! keep the work piece CLEAN!! NO DUST ACCUMULATION!!! (Festool is par none!)
3 Work from coarse to fine grit and DO NOT move to a finer grit untill *ALL* the scratches or swirl marks from the coarser grit you were using are GONE!!!!!!!!!!!
I'll bet that PC will be fine.
I went through some time experimenting and it was fun , learning is fun. 
As a hobby, can't speak for the pro's


----------



## TheSteve (Feb 10, 2008)

nice info, i think im in need of a new pad… and definatly guilty of moving to fast with the ROS =( ... will try more tomorrow… thanks =)


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Did you get the rotex?


----------



## alindobra (Oct 3, 2007)

I would add to what mski said: do not start with 60 grit. I never managed to get off completely the scratches left by the 60 grit paper. If I start with 80 than everything is fine (Blake, maybe this is what you were doing since you were getting scratch marks when done).

When it comes to sanding corners (two pieces coming together at 90 degrees), a random orbit sander is unbeatable. For the rest I like to hand sand or use a scraper. I can actually handsand much faster a board by hand than with a sander (the trick is one sanding block/grit so changing the grit takes 1.5 seconds).

In terms of a good random orbit sander, I have the Bosh 1295SDK. To make it work like a champ, I bought the vacuum adapter (2.50$ on Amazon or local Lowes) and I connect my shopvac to it. Leaves no dust at all and the setup is way cheaper than festool. What I do not like about the random orbit sanders is the vibration and the noise.

Alin


----------



## mski (Jul 3, 2007)

no the 125, couldn't yet justify a $360 sander, I don't think for what I do I need one, yet


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Mark. I just looked at this post and it is quite old but I wonder if you found a ROS yet. I have two DeWalt quarter sheet finishing sanders and use one with 100 grit and the other with 150 grit. when I have to do some heavy sanding to level a surface to the glued on frame boards, I had been borrowing my friend's Fein 90 degree orbital sander and it takes no time at all to do what I spent a half hour doing with one of those DeWalts. So I won an E bay auction for a Bosch 6" 90 degree orbital sander. I really like it and it is every bit as good as the Fein sander. It has two modes and variable speed and when you put it in the aggressive mode, you better have the part clamped to the bench. It is a great sander and I use it with the Abranet discs.
...............Jim


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I have a dewalt and a porter cable. They take the same hook and loop discs. The porter cable is the low profile one and it is the one I perfer of the two. (because of the low profile)


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I have the dewalt D26456 (identical to the porter cable 390k except for the color) and love it.
My finishing sanders are porter cable 330's.


----------



## RaymondAbel (Jun 19, 2011)

a bit late to jump in this discussion but did you look for a Mirka?
I esitate for sometime between a Festool & a Mirka & finaly, I went for a mirka.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

My 2 cents is not even needed here. But I use ROS sanders all of the time.

I want to say that I have used the "cheaper" model Bosch and it was JUNK! I hated it. Cannot remember much but it was the worst but only gave 30.00 off ebay for it.

Please take note of this I used and burned out about 6 Ridgid 5" ROS sanders. What I basically was doing was saving my reciept and trading the burned out unit for a new unit every few months. After doing this for about 2 years I finally gave up and bought a Dewalt variable ROS.

Now we use two Dewalt variable ROS we bought new and have ran the crap out of them for the past 12 months, nearly daily usage. They are both still going strong. I did buy a beat up DW ROS from pawn shop and even got a years worth of hard work from it before it finally gave out.

And crazy thing, one of my guys who works at my shop has his own 10.00 harbor freight ROS that he uses only when the two DW ROS are being used. I have observed him using the harbor freight ROS which looks to be in rough condition and it seems to run just fine for him. With that said I actually do not like Harbor Freight.


----------



## stnich (May 24, 2010)

I use the Rigid 5". I have two of them and keep different grit paper on each. That way I'm not wearing out 
the hook and loop by constantly changing paper all the time. I also have an inexpensive Craftsman that I keep 
60 grit paper on. I have received three new sanders from Rigid for various warranty issues. It's like getting a 
new sander every once in awhile. One of the reasons I like both the Rigid and the Craftsman is the on off switch
location, which is on the side of the top of the handle. I have found the the little switches in the front of some
sanders to be extremely awkward to use. I also am an avid card scraper person too.


----------



## ScottN (Jan 24, 2011)

Dynabrade….love them. Its an air sander. If you have a decent size air compressor definitely check them out.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nbsbssi04?url=search-alias%3Dtools&field-keywords=dynabrade&sprefix=dyna#/ref=srst?keywords=dynabrade&qid=1321797991&rh=n%3A228013%2Ck%3Adynabrade&sort=reviewrank_authority


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Walked into a cabinet shop about 11 years ago,(2000), and they were using the 5" Porter Cable units, non-variable speed. Went out and bought one. Just this year, the bearing that spins the face started binding a little causing too much spin, still running, of course, so went out and bought my second…in ten plus years. Never lubed it, only blew it out after every couple hours. Tell me in ten years how that Festool is holding up.

Festool is nice, but waaayyy too expensive for my budget. That's why I waited on the multi-tool patent to run out. Bought the Rockwell with all attachments for less than half.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I have 7 different brands of random orbital sanders the one I always seem to reach for is this one ,check out the reviews
88 reviews and 4 1/2 stars out of 5

http://www.amazon.com/Milwaukee-6021-21-Random-Sander-collection/dp/B0012RWCF6


----------

